# Dwight Howard Tweet



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Y does it seem like the writers of Orlando sentinel are tryna push me out of Orlando with dumb articles. It's annoying. Can I enjoy my summer and get ready for next season in Orlando. Pls. Same thing u guys did to Shaq. Smh


http://www.twitlonger.com/show/ac6siv

Come to LA; writers won't push you out.


----------



## Jorbroni (Nov 24, 2004)

Basel said:


> http://www.twitlonger.com/show/ac6siv
> 
> Come to LA; writers won't push you out.



I don't think that is going to happen.

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/rumors/post/Lakers-Bynum-untouchable-in-trade-talks?urn=nba-357722

THey wouldn't trade Andrew Bynum for Dwight Howard ??????


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Because he's coming home to Atlanta.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

He would do good in Memphis. 
:yep:


----------



## Jorbroni (Nov 24, 2004)

That would be scary. I think if somehow he landed in Chicago, the bulls would be the best defensive ever...


----------



## farezhL (Jun 4, 2011)

No, he's staying.


----------

